# Help please! Burstner Scheiber Concept Control Panel broken



## knightjo (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi, 

I have a 1993 Burstner compact motorhome with a Scheiber Concept Control Panel. Unfortunately while fixing up the wifi to the leisure battery, my dad removed two wires connected to the control panel, when he reconnected them the alarm goes off continuously. This means that we have left the wires off - these wires are control the panel which tells when the grey waste tank is full, the charge in the leasure battery...etc. 

We want to get this fixed and tried our local motorhome electrician but he couldn't solve it (southern England). 

Does anyone know what we should do or had a similar problem? why when we attach the wires again the alarm doesn't work? 

We are now in Portugal - Algarve - can anyone recommend a good motorhome electrician who might be able to help us with such an old model? 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Maybe worth a try as it works as a reset for a lot of things is to disconnect the battery reattach all wires the way they were then reconnect the battery.


----------



## knightjo (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi, thanks for your advice. We tried that- but it didn’t work- the alarm for the waste water just keeps on beeping. Do you know anything else we could try? Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It might be worth emailing or ringing these.

http://www.scheiber.com/our-products/elements-separes/?lang=en

http://www.scheiber.com/contact-en/?lang=en


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

If it's only the waste water alarm can you not see/fix the mechanism or just disconnect the wires at the tank ?


----------



## knightjo (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks for your suggestions. Sadly not getting any response from Scheiber and we are so technically dumb we can’t disconnect the waste alarm. 

Does anyone know a good motorhome electrician near Madrid? Thanks


----------

